# Benefibre Questions



## sparkleplenty1982 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hello everyone, before I post my questions, I'll give a bit of history about myself.I was diagnosed with IBS several years ago, based on history and symptoms I was having at the time. I don't consider myself to have bad IBS, as my diet is poor and has been since I was little. I struggle to change my diet habits, but as I'm sure some of you know, it's not an easy task. Since I was diagnosed with IBS, I had been using Metamucil and did quite well with it. My only real problem was that if I ate too much fatty foods close together, I'd have an attack of diarrhea. About two years ago, I started taking one flax seed oil capsule once a day, and that has since helped my problem with the diarrhea from fatty foods.Less than a year ago, I noticed my stool becoming hard, and difficult to pass. After a discussion with my doctor (who believes my bowel habits are from my poor diet, as I made a list of the foods I eat) she said that I need to get more fibre in my diet. I asked her if she recommended a fibre supplement, as I began to wonder if maybe I should try something else instead of the Metamucil. She said a lot of her patients have had success with Benefibre (inilun formula), and as I was thinking of trying it anyway, I switched to it.I take 2 tablespoons of Benefibre once a day (in the morning), and I still take one flax seed oil capsule. The Benefibre has worked great for keeping my bowel movements soft, although it's changed my habits. Now I have a bowel movement anywhere from every four days, to once a week. Once I do have the bowel movement, it's always soft, and I definitely make up for not having gone in so many days (sorry for the description). As I'm a worrier, I worry about my bowel movements not being more often. As well, with such a large bowel movement all at once (and sometimes it doesn't end with one trip to the bathroom), my nights are usually not pleasant. I get cramps, hot flashes, occasionally I get the chills, and my rectum becomes painful (I did suffer a fissure years ago, and have had occassional trouble on and off with mild fissures). The day after I have my "clean out", my stomach feels full of air, and generally makes for an uncomfortable day.I'm wondering if anyone else has these symptoms with Benefibre? Or if anyone has any suggestions on what I may need to do to make my routine more regular. I'm a very picky eater, with not a fantastic range of foods I enjoy. I'm trying hard to increase the amount of fibre I get from foods, rather than from supplements, and I try to drink a fair amount of water.


----------

